# Bachelor Party Trip - in August. Need Help



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

One of my buddies is getting married in late August. He finally committed to a date for a bachelor party - August 3-5. 

Talked to the other groomsmen to lay out some options and so far it looks like they want to do an overnight canoe/kayak trip. I have continually warned about typical August water levels..

Does anyone have any suggestions on an overnight trip in early August? Would probably leave central Ohio Friday afternoon, make the drive and camp in a campground Friday night. Hit a river Saturday morning, primitive camp along the river Saturday night, boat a little further Sunday before loading up to head home. Whether its somewhere in OH or any of the bordering states, lets hear some suggestions? I know the Allegheny is popular, but that is 4 hours 20 minutes from my driveway, and that might be pushing it for a weekend trip unless everyone can take Friday off.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How are you planning on getting back to your vehicles after going downstream 2 days?


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

There are 7 of us so we'll take 2 vehicles on the trip. Will take some extra driving but that is the least of my concerns.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Can you still go kayaking out of Mohican state park? There used to be a couple day trip down stream.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> How are you planning on getting back to your vehicles after going downstream 2 days?


You really think that he didn't think of this????..as Randy Moss would say...C'MON MAN!!!!!!!..sounds like a good time TDD11...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Do they like to fish? Maybe go to Kelley's Island and canoe / yak around the whole island? Or maybe Chautauqua?


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

s.a.m said:


> Can you still go kayaking out of Mohican state park? There used to be a couple day trip down stream.


Yes, we can do a multi-day trip down the river. I am very familiar with the Kokosing, not so much the Mohican. The Kokosing is a no-go in August most of the time, so I assumed the Mohican is iffy as well. I don't want to do a trip where we drag the bottom nonstop.
I considered the Walhonding or Muskingum, but I'm not familiar with any camp spots on those stretches of river. I don't know how water levels are on the Walhonding and Muskingum in August.
I would also love to hit the Au Sable River in Michigan, but that is 5 hours away, and I see it as a long shot.


Snakecharmer said:


> Do they like to fish? Maybe go to Kelley's Island and canoe / yak around the whole island? Or maybe Chautauqua?


Some of them, especially the bachelor himself, love to fish. He likes to walleye fish, and after fantastic walleye trip 2 weeks ago, he is especially hooked right now - So I know he would love it. 
The thing is, I spend a LOT of time at the lake and I did not want to suggest an Erie trip, because I am probably a little biased and I don't want it to look like I planned HIS bachelor party to do things I love to do. And like I said, at least once a year, we already do a group camping trip to Kelley's/East Harbor with a day or 2 of walleye/perch fishing, so it wouldn't be new or different than our annual summer trips, besides the facts that everyone's significant others would not be there. 

I don't know much about Chautauqua. Maybe I should look into it? 

His only original feedback was that he would like something somewhat remote, so that we can have a fire, drink, and not worry about upsetting any campground neighbors. I considered a WV ATV trip, Cheat River WV rafting trip, and a Meig's County camping trip. Those have mostly all gotten ruled out.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Why was cheat ruled out? Too far or worried about water level?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Haven't done it, but I hear the Allegheny is a great trip. Can camp on islands and the smallmouth fishing is good.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Tazmanme said:


> Why was cheat ruled out? Too far or worried about water level?


Not getting many responses from the groomsmen but 1 guy voted on a river trip, taking camping gear along, and the another guy said he'd go along with it, and that is the most definitive answer or response I have gotten from the group. They wanted to be able to stop and drink a beer on the river trip and didn't think that'd be an option on a guided trip. Lol


mas5588 said:


> Haven't done it, but I hear the Allegheny is a great trip. Can camp on islands and the smallmouth fishing is good.


That's what I hear also..


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

The cheat can be done several ways, go to BOA Blackwater outdoor adventures, on Friday night camp they’re five dollars a night per person , Go up river to Slickhill 4 1/2 miles Holly Meadows bridge 8 1/2 miles or Parsons 11 1/2 miles Saturday morning and float back to camp many islands and beaches to stop and drink beer on, or go to Boa Friday night get up Saturday morning and put in right there at Saint George and float to seven islands take out which is about 16 miles lots of islands you can camp on on the way doing that or float to route 50 about 30 miles and take out, either way lots of fishing camping and drinking beer with no worries . Excellent fishing, river almost always runs pretty clear slight tint to it but normally you can see quite a ways, have been three times this year myself excellent place, no one bothers you on the river, West Virginia DNR I have never seen on the river, and even if you do as long as there is not a motor on your boat they do not bother you about drinking beer


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I saw a group of guys doing this on AEP lands. Free camping, plenty of water to paddle. Camp next to the vehicles allows for more gear including bigger coolers with more beverages!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I saw a group of guys doing this on AEP lands. Free camping, plenty of water to paddle. Camp next to the vehicles allows for more gear including bigger coolers with more beverages!


That's a damn good idea.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Go east to one of the MWCD lakes or Salt Fork, get a campground, have everyone put in a few bucks for most fish and biggest fish and have yourself a fishing tournament for the day with a small floatilla of kayaks. Then you can have some adult beverages around the campfire. I think Mohican might also be an option because they have some walk in campsites that are about a mile from the parking lot. I think Salt Fork has a primitive camping area too if you want to get a little further away from the crowd. I know it isn't camping directly on the riverside, but if you have other people in the crowd that aren't diehards it might be a decent compromise.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Tazmanme said:


> The cheat can be done several ways, go to BOA Blackwater outdoor adventures,
> ......
> either way lots of fishing camping and drinking beer with no worries . Excellent fishing, river almost always runs pretty clear slight tint to it but normally you can see quite a ways, have been three times this year myself excellent place, no one bothers you on the river, West Virginia DNR I have never seen on the river, and even if you do as long as there is not a motor on your boat they do not bother you about drinking beer


Man, you nailed it with the idea and the details! I love it! There's a good chance that I will be in contact for more details about this, even if it is not for this bachelor party! One of the guys told me this morning he can't do a weekend trip, let alone 4.5 hours away without cell data.. his wife is due with their son within 2 weeks of our trip.



UNCLEMIKE said:


> I saw a group of guys doing this on AEP lands. Free camping, plenty of water to paddle. Camp next to the vehicles allows for more gear including bigger coolers with more beverages!


I love this idea too, which I hadn't thought of. My only concern is that I looked up some details and there are campgrounds that you're supposed to use, and alcohol is prohibited on AEP lands... those were the rules I just read.



cheezemm2 said:


> Go east to one of the MWCD lakes or Salt Fork, get a campground, have everyone put in a few bucks for most fish and biggest fish and have yourself a fishing tournament for the day with a small floatilla of kayaks. Then you can have some adult beverages around the campfire. I think Mohican might also be an option because they have some walk in campsites that are about a mile from the parking lot. I think Salt Fork has a primitive camping area too if you want to get a little further away from the crowd. I know it isn't camping directly on the riverside, but if you have other people in the crowd that aren't diehards it might be a decent compromise.


Mohican would be great since that is half an hour from home and I know about the primitive area but hadn't thought of it, so thanks!!. Salt Fork is on my hit-list, but I don't know if a friendly fishing tournament would interest most of the guys. Probably 3 of them maybe fish one day per year.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

You can text on the cheat almost always, phone can be spotty. Feel Free anytime if you want more information, you can look at Google maps St. George West Virginia and look up and down the river from there in satellite image


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

"I considered the Walhonding or Muskingum, just but I'm not familiar with any camp spots on those stretches of river."

There are two campgrounds that I would consider if you do the Walhonding 
1) Shady Grove Campground is just above the six mile dam which you will need to portage around
2) Much closer to Coshocton is Lake Park Campground

You could make it from one camp ground to the other in a day trip and the driving distance is really not bad at all for starting location versus ending location. You could start at Mohawk Dam but first day to Shady Grove may be a long trip. It depends on how much you stop and fish. There are a few shallow riffles that may require you to get out but not too many.

You can catch smallmouth, pike, saugeye, largemouth, catfish.


----------

